# Hunting with beagles



## NolanSpawn (Jun 14, 2013)

Anyone hunt rabbits around SLC with Beagles? I have a female that I have been training and she does great with our trainer rabbit but when we went out to off I80 she wouldn't go farther than 10 feet from me. She wears a trainer/tracker collar and has learned when she doesn't listen she gets a zap. I think if she got o hunt with other Beagles it might get her get out and roam. 

Josh


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Had a beagle as a youth I ran- "Midwest"- great rabbit dog- would only come back to the sound of the shotgun.


----------

